# Rage Craw



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I've heard a few guys consider the Rage Craw the go to texas rig trailer. I'm thinking of trying them but couldn't decide which one. Any recommendations?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rage craws are good but I prefer the action and colors that Zoom has in there ultra vibe speed craw. Sungill, South African Special and a few others. Nothing compairs!


----------



## bohio (May 25, 2009)

Fish Ohio said:


> I've heard a few guys consider the Rage Craw the go to texas rig trailer. I'm thinking of trying them but couldn't decide which one. Any recommendations?


Speed crawls are the bomb!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I prefer the "slightly annoyed" craw. --Tim


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im a rage tail on a shaky head guy myself. Can't go wrong with coffee scent. rage menace or summer craw


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I fish rage craws on bass jigs and punching rigs a lot. They have probably been my single most productive bait this year. Normal 4" size. Black and blue for murky water, green pumpkin for medium to clear; same as just about every other bass bait. I fish speed craws too, but they haven't been nearly as hot for me this year.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Zoom's Ultravibe Speedcraw......At least on a Carolina rig. No contest.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

And, on the subject of colors, I've gotten a lot of fish this year on "Sprayed Grass". Zoom has turned the Speedcraw into a myriad of off the wall colors.


----------



## Alexrenken12 (Jan 14, 2019)

I love rage craws. Pretty pricey compared to other craw trailers but it’s worth it. I caught my PB on a pb&j swim jig with a rage craw falcon lake trailer.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I found a lot of new colors for zoom baits at LAND BIG FISH. 
Check them out!

Was watching a fishing show a few weeks ago and saw that the rage bugs seem to work better when you are working the bait slow or leaving it sit. Makes sense.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Fished Randleman with a friend a few years back. Randleman is a fantastic bass fishery, with numerous points and lay downs, humps.
We pulled up to a hump with stumps all over it in about nine feet of water. Started throwing Carolina rigged UVSpeedcraws in green pumpkin blue flake. In an hour, we landed 28 bass, including two seven and a half pounds, three more pushing six. The speedcraw has no peers.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I found a lot of new colors for zoom baits at LAND BIG FISH.
> Check them out!
> 
> Was watching a fishing show a few weeks ago and saw that the rage bugs seem to work better when you are working the bait slow or leaving it sit. Makes sense.


Wish I would have known about land big fish before today. They by far have the best color selection of zoom baits I have yet to find online. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

No sweat Smitty. If you want to go into visual overload and risk a seizure, try looking at the quantity of colors at LBF for one of my favorite manufacturers(Lunker City). 

Most of there plastics have 2-3-4 galleries of colors. 
You have to watch your cart when you shop for Lunker City stuff....you can def. get click happy!



Smitty82 said:


> Wish I would have known about land big fish before today. They by far have the best color selection of zoom baits I have yet to find online. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some great Zoom colors are: Green Weenie, green pumpkin blue flake, green pumpkin purple flake, Sprayed grass, black, pumpkin, watermelon red flake.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

My fav zoom colors are: (craws) killer blue, Spanish craw, bourbon blaze, and black. (worms) green pumpkin, motoroil, watermelon slice, bubble gum, disco violet, Okeechobee.

I haven't used any lunker city lures yet, but that Ozmo looks like a really cool bait, I'm prolly going to buy a pack and try them out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like to use speed craws and rage craws. I jig fish more than just a standard Texas rig. The rage menace is also a darn good trailer or Texas rig bait. The rage bug is also good. I use a Rage Chunk 99% of the time on my jigs. I won a couple thousand dollars last year on a jig coupled with a rage chunk. Ohio bass can be a finicky bunch, but I have found a combo that seems to work for me. I know everyone is different but this is my go to.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I do use a skirted bullet weight for Texas rigging and that is pretty sweet also. I use one made by a small Missouri company called Mega Chomp. The chubby slider is an awesome rig when you want to add a little bulk to a Texas rig in dirty water. http://megachomplureco.com/product-category/chubbys-slider/


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Almost forgot my favorite Zoom color! Cinnamon Purple...


----------

